# Compte développeur Apple gratuit/payant



## M. Paul (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai un compte développeur Apple.
C'est la version gratuite qui m'a permis de télécharger Xcode.

Je voudrais créer des maquettes d'applis iPhone (en interne : pas de diffusion commerciale via iTunes), juste pour tester des idées dans un 1er temps.

Je crains qu'il faille la version pro (=payante) pour le compte développeur :
j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait le certificat/mot de passe APNS pour envoyer des messages Push. Idem "for time based communication and instant communication". Etc.

- Y a-t-il des moyens de ne pas avoir à payer la totalité de ces 99$ à Apple tant qu'on n'est pas certain de faire du business ?
- Utiliser le certificat/mot de passe APNS de comptes développeurs mis en commun ?
- Passer par une association ???
- 

Merci pour vos conseils
PAul


----------



## RubenF (12 Novembre 2014)

La license te permet d'enregistrer les UDIDs, mettre sur iTunes tes projets etc.. Mais je pense que tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec Xcode + La version Free


----------



## M. Paul (12 Novembre 2014)

> Mais je pense que tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec Xcode + La version Free


Ben on dirait que non malheureusement puisqu'on ne peut pas envoyer de message Push sans certificat APNS qui est seulement accessible dans la version payante&#8230;


Enfin ça c'est dans l'interface de Gimbal (que je compte utiliser) que je vois ça. 
Idem, je vois plus loin dans la doc :


> Gimbal needs APNS certificate for time based communication and instant communication.


----------



## Larme (13 Novembre 2014)

Si je me souviens bien, dans tous les cas, tu ne peux pas tester ton application sans jailbreak sur ton iDevice sans le compte payant.
Or le simulateur ne gère pas les notifications push.


----------



## M. Paul (13 Novembre 2014)

Argh... on ne peut pas tester l'app sans compte payant si on n'est pas jailbreaké ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je confirme les dire de @Larme, sans compte Dev payant, c'est impossible.
Quand à tes autres possibilités, elles me paraissent difficiles à mettre en place car tu devras envoyer ton code au développeur ou à l'association ( si ce genre d'asso existe !!) pour qu'il soit compilé sur le Mac possédant la license afin que ton app soit signée pour ensuite la récupérer via testflight.


----------



## M. Paul (14 Novembre 2014)

Argh... mauvaise nouvelle



Diablo76 a dit:


> Quand à tes autres possibilités, elles me paraissent difficiles à mettre en place car tu devras envoyer ton code au développeur ou à l'association ( si ce genre d'asso existe !!) pour qu'il soit compilé sur le Mac possédant la license afin que ton app soit signée pour ensuite la récupérer via testflight.


Oui c'est vrai. Mais autant je me vois bien donner 20 pour ce service, autant filer $99 /an + les taxes à Apple pour tester des apps qui tourneraient si elles aboutissent sur leurs machines (avec 30% reversés à Apple) me semble abusif. 
A la distribution : oui 
Au (pré)développement : non

Je cherche un moyen


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Novembre 2014)

Je comprends mais même pour 20, j'aurais du mal à laisser mon code à une tierce personne 

même si 99$ semble excessif, c'est aussi en terme de service et d'aide aux devs que tu dois voir cette licence


----------

